

Esty Vets Launch Postling as a Radian6 for the Non-Marketer - ekutz
http://www.xconomy.com/new-york/2011/04/19/postling-from-etsy-com-veterans-looks-to-manage-social-media-for-the-non-tech-savvy-business-owner/

======
NSMeta
Just FYI, a slight typo in the title: Etsy

~~~
edw
And man, is that title dense or what?

------
rokhayakebe
Isn't the one mom and pop shop which benefits from social media an exception
to the rule?

If you are a dentist in Scottsdale, Arizona, how many people could be talking
about your business online to justify investing time in social media
monitoring tools?

------
gobongo
That may very well be the worst headline I've ever seen here on Hacker News,
and not just because of the Etsy typo (though that plays a part in it).

I couldn't even parse what it was trying to say until after clicking through
to the link.

